# Outdoor Auto Flower Grow



## Sourmash (Jun 19, 2007)

Started alittle late. All seedlings were started indoor under 2 80watt flouro shop lights and will be moved outdoors to their permanent home July 1st(Canada day).
  I started 2 grow plots this year and decided to document my Grow plot#2 for all you Marijuana Passion members . 
 I'll be growing my own cross. MasterwonderSkunk F1 & F2's(EarlyWonderSkunk MaleXMasterLow Female)Both are Auto flower strains.
Started June 1st.
Day17


----------



## Sourmash (Jun 19, 2007)

Heres Grow Plot#2
 Plant will be fed Advanced Nutrients and Botanicare Products. Starting with Voodoo Juice and then Big Bud. I'll also be using Piranha for a weekly foliar feeding during veg, and Sweet from start to finish for flavor.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 19, 2007)

Cool!  I take it you like your bourbon....


----------



## Sourmash (Jun 21, 2007)

Heres a couple pics from plot#1.
 I started 60 beans indoors on May 9th. After determining their sex I transplanted 29-34 females into 5gal grow bags outdoors


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 21, 2007)

They're looking great bro, keep up the good work and good luck! =)
~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 22, 2007)

all looking good mate, did you just put your own soil into thick bags or did you buy the grow bag? i could have done with something like that, it makes it easier to move if you need to.


----------



## Sourmash (Jul 1, 2007)

Update Plot#2.
 So far everythings going great. Anyways I fed my plants Voodoo Juice yesterday and planning on starting a folair feeding schedule this Wednesday. 36 MWS in all and 2 Early Wonder Skunk plants. Found a few males and females afew days ago.
 The 2nd pic- f1 MWS's.


----------



## Sourmash (Jul 1, 2007)

Plot#1
 Bunch of budding females. Some plants are still in veg mode


----------



## Sourmash (Jul 14, 2007)

Killed most of the MWS males and 1 Early Wonder Skunk male. I'm also waiting for my cuttings to take root so I can fill up all the empty grow bags 
 Lets just hope plot2 will finish on time.


----------



## gunnjabsgrow (Jul 14, 2007)

looks awesome buddy. makes me jealous that i was to lazy to grow outdoors this year!

grow on bud and keep us updated


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't know how things are in Canada. But, putting 30-some plants in one spot is asking to get robbed or get caught. Especially in the wide open and with a fence around them. If someone stumbles upon them they are gone, or if helicopters spot them then they're gone. Then again I don't know how tough they are on MJ cultivation in canada. Do they dope choppers and task forces and such?

I know its convenient to have all your plants in one spot and its nice to have a fence to protect them. Also, you should probably shoot for an area not so "wide open" with lots of thick, large undergrowth. But, to quote another thread title "Don't put all your eggs in one basket". I would hate to see someone take your entire crop or even worse see you go to jail. Best of luck man.


----------



## Sourmash (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanx for the info Sticky 
 Laws here are very relaxed here in Canada compared to the US. I'm guessing 1 night in jail and a fine. So I'm guessing a greenhouse would definitely get you caught.
 The fence protects the ladies from hungry deer and run away cows. 
 Would a home made camo cover made out of potato sacks work for hidding  fence posts and what not?


----------



## gunnjabsgrow (Jul 14, 2007)

yea that could work or use some spray paint and paint them camo color. my outdoor grow last yeat (i also live in canada) we made a 20'x30' greeenhouse out of 2x4s and clear plastic to grow it. work great, we cut a bunch of smaller trees down around it to open it up. we have a few choppers and a few planes go over a couple times when we we're there, probably stuck out like a sore thumb but its relaxed up here. we just laughed and said "dont worry we're in canada" haha.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 14, 2007)

lookin great sour mash, good luck on the rest of your grow


----------



## TheFunkMasterFlash (Jul 14, 2007)

Very cool man.  I am gonna get some LR X AK-47 X Valley Queen X Master Kush hybrid seeds in a couple days, then I am gonna get a bunch of Masterlow seeds. Maybe you can give me some tips of how to make a super hybrid AF

What I really want to do is make a AF that can be cloned. Could you ******* imagine?
The LR X AK-47 X Valley Queen X Master Kush hybrid was by the inventer of lowryder, my buddy says it is the ****.

Anyways, you have a awesome grow going, keep up the great work!


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 14, 2007)

Using saplings to support painted fencing is very good camo.

Making a stable autoflowering cross takes a lot of dedication and back crossing.  Lowryder 2 was something like LRxSMxLRxLRxSMxLRxLRxLR

Something silly like that to keep all offspring 100% autoflowering


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Jul 15, 2007)

Mad Props Soursmash An What type is that Flowering already Cause it's july Cause I have One taller than me An It's not flowering yet. But It'll start next month so I aint worried. Happy growing


----------



## omentheduck (Jul 15, 2007)

killer grow sour
breeding low ryders is something i want to get into on a side note


----------



## Sourmash (Jul 15, 2007)

Plot#1
 My tallest plant stands 6'(GuerillaGold(EarlyGoldXMightyMite)
The genetic background of Guerilla Gold is:
Early Gold x (Afghan x Mighty Mite) F5
Early Gold is Kona Gold (an outdoor Hawaiian sativa) x Himalayan.  
 Hope that helps bro.

 Plot#1 has no Lowryder genetics, only Plot#2 carries abit of the Lowryder Genetics. 
 All plants in plot#1 are currently growing in 5gal growbags. next year i'll be using the 7gal growbags for the larger strains


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 15, 2007)

They look good. It's crazy they have already budded that much. People really don't care in Canada, huh? I wish it was that way here.


----------



## Sourmash (Jul 17, 2007)

Plot#2 Update.
 All females 
 I'll be starting a BigBud feeding in a couple weeks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2007)

Looking real real good.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 17, 2007)

Looking good Sour! They have really picked up and greened up.


----------



## Sourmash (Jul 22, 2007)

Update.
 I decided to switch the Big Bud nutes for Alaska Morebloom nutes I'm still using Sweet with every watering.
 Alaska Morebloom Feeding starts this Saturday.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice looking patch ya got there.


----------



## gunnjabsgrow (Jul 23, 2007)

looks awesome buddy. i wish it were mine!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jul 24, 2007)

nice grow mate, watch out for theives. the littles bastards got away with mine


----------



## Sourmash (Jul 27, 2007)

Plot2 Update
 Most of my f2 MWS strains are heavily budding 
I'll start the Alaska Morebloom feeding tommorrow.


----------



## Sourmash (Jul 29, 2007)

Fed plants today, but some of the plants are sick.
 What do you think could be causing my plants to crisp up, and can Epsom salts fix my problem?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 29, 2007)

I guess it time to move to Canada !!! 
Lookin Good dude.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeeeeeea Canada Lol.
Nice Crop Bro!


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (Jul 29, 2007)

Beautiful girls. Keep up tha good work Cant wait to see some bud pics


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 29, 2007)

The sick plants..

I say Nute burn..

Cut down on the nutes and go straight water.. for a week or two.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 29, 2007)

im so jealous doode

thats an awesome set up ya have outdoors.


have thought about outdoors myself in u.k  but glad i didnt go ahead with all our rain and flooding id have been well and truly*EDIT*over.

lol


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 29, 2007)

yeh back off on nutes as the soil they are in is enough usually for 6 weeks feed for most plant types mainly tomatoes

you growing tomatoes by any chance


rofl


pkj


----------



## Sourmash (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanx for the info guys.
Sorry bro no tomatoes


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking good still.


----------

